

Show HN: Horcrux.io – Anonymous Free for All Message Board - phragg
http://horcrux.io

======
phragg
A friend of mine is creating this app in NodeJS. You are encouraged to find
bugs or give feature requests.

The github is:
[https://github.com/OutThisLife/horcrux](https://github.com/OutThisLife/horcrux)

------
ChrisGranger
The signal to noise ratio is exceedingly low on the website. It looks like
some people are really, really easily entertained. Does he plan to add the
ability to block spammers and such?

~~~
OutThisLife
Creator here. Yes, it's random, but that's - hopefully - going to be a part of
the beauty in the future.

I don't want to moderate it at all. Ever.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I don't know if anyone is going to see a bunch of random
useless/offensive/spam posts as 'beauty'. It appears to only store the last 50
or whatever posts, so it's trivial for a spammer to just flood the last
'legitimate' post off the bottom of the page. Without moderation or posting
limits, I can't see anyone but spammers making use of this site, frankly.

~~~
OutThisLife
I think we'll see in time. It's too early to tell what it'll become - but my
method is to be hands-off, regardless, and see what becomes of it.

------
jarcane
Frankly I think the last thing the world needs is another one of these, which
is why I never hosted the one I wrote.

Increasingly I think the real need is in self-curated media.

~~~
OutThisLife
Creator here. Could you explain by "another one of these"? Is it the anonymity
that you don't like?

If so, I'd have to completely disagree. I think we need more anonymity on the
internet, not less.

~~~
jimkri
I think what jarcane was saying was another site like, yikyak. I agree that
there needs to be more anonymity on the internet and everywhere in general but
I don't think its needed for sites like this. It is a cool site and
everything, but I do not think it adds value or substance.

~~~
OutThisLife
Oh, yeah. It definitely isn't meant to add value.

